# fstab i mtab a montowanie partycji

## kotecek

Czesc!

mam problem zwiazany z podmontowaniem partycji windowsowej (ntfs). moj fstab jest moim zdaniem poprawny ale mtab pokazuje inne opcje etc.

fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> ...

 

mtab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
> 
> proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
> ...

 

to u gory to z poziomu zwyklego uzytkownika pod kde.

spod roota dostep (przez terminal oczywiscie) do tych partycji mam tam gdzie jest podmontowalem ale nie wiem nawet jakie opcje maja one ustawione (w kazdym razie na pewno nie te z fstaba bo sa tylko do odczytu).

moge was prosic o pomoc zwiazana z ustawieniem tych partycji jako mozliwe do odczytu i zapisu dla kazdego usera?

z gory bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tego co pamietam, sterownik ntfs w kernelu ogarnia tylko read-only, to raz. Dwa, opcja mode= dla mountpointu pozwoli ustawic prawa, podobnie user= i group=.

Jak chcesz read-write i dostep przez innych, musisz chyba uzyc ntfs-3g, pamietaj o opcji allow_others, inaczej moze byc zonk (fuse).

----------

